# Who knows what does "monkeys' island" mean in Hungarian?



## franknagy

Hi,

»What does "majomsziget" mean in Hungarian?«
> It does not mean a tropical island where many monkeys are living.



Regards
    Frank


----------



## Zsanna

A group of young men forming a "non dancing group" in a dancing event/ball - as far as I know.


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> A group of young men forming a "non dancing group" in a dancing event/ball - as far as I know.


Bingo! You have got it!
Frank


----------



## NagyKiss

Chode crystal in English, haha))


----------



## franknagy

NagyKiss said:


> Chode crystal in English, haha))



You have taught me a very interesting word meaning a special small part of the masculine body.


----------



## NagyKiss

Well yeah, but in this context it means "a loser".


----------



## franknagy

I think the boys of "majomsziget" mean rather cowards than losers.


----------



## Zsanna

I agree with franknagy about the Hungarian, although it depends on the situation even in English. 
It can be a fairly "innocent" grouping.. and the English term doesn't refer specially (or just) to dancing events. (See this explanation.)


----------

